# Arching back up like a cat



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

Hiya, 

I've noticed Barney doing this a lot lately. Is it normal.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph does it every morning, with his front legs down, he's just having a stretch.
How old is Barney now? He'll just be stretching his growing bones


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Take him to the vet, they do this when they are injured. gandhi did this after he jumped up to grab a toy and then fell backwards onto his back. The vet said he also sometimes sees it in young puppies who have overdone it. The vet will probably give him an anti inflammatory injection


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Zorro doesn't do it all the time. Only when he wakes up from sleep. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poppy can be surprisingly feline, she doesn't walk and jump she sort of flows and pours herself like a dancer (unless she's 'in one' and then she's like a baby elephant). She likes rubbing against your legs and circling you when prepping food and she has always arched her back, she sort of bunches up when stretching and if you touch her tummy from underneath she slightly arches but I really don't think it's anything to do with an injury, just a sweet spot


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Neither of mine arch when they stretch. The lengthen and lunge kicking their legs out the back. Is he comfortable in himself? If so I wouldn't be overly concerned.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Arching can be part of a stretch - often with a yawn and other stretches when getting up, but it can also be a sign of pain. If Molly has stomach pain she will often arch her back slightly.

So really it depends when and how much Barney is doing it?


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

Tinman said:


> Ralph does it every morning, with his front legs down, he's just having a stretch.
> How old is Barney now? He'll just be stretching his growing bones


He is 12 weeks old now.


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> Neither of mine arch when they stretch. The lengthen and lunge kicking their legs out the back. Is he comfortable in himself? If so I wouldn't be overly concerned.


He seems absolutely fine as far as I can tell. Worries me though as I don't know much about dogs. 

Thought my worrying days were over after my son. LOL.


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

Grove said:


> Take him to the vet, they do this when they are injured. gandhi did this after he jumped up to grab a toy and then fell backwards onto his back. The vet said he also sometimes sees it in young puppies who have overdone it. The vet will probably give him an anti inflammatory injection


Barney is going in for his final vaccination tomorrow. Will get the vet to check him out then. Thank u.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Gandhi was still running around the house like his usual self but just with an arched back, it didn't look right at all it wasn't like stretching or waking up from a nap (also we knew he had fallen on his back). I think it took a few weeks to sort out, he had more than one anti inflammatory and had to have no off lead walks and keep activity low. He fully recovered though


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I would definitely mention it to the vet - standing with an arched back can be indicative of pain... and if he didn't used to stand with an arched back then it is a new thing that might be connected to having given himself a knock, or twisted awkwardly.
Hope the vet trip goes well.


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

Yayyyyy. He's absolutely fine. Not in pain. Vaccination went well. He was a little star. He's gained a kilo in the month we've had him. He weighed in yesterday at 3.5 kg 

Vet checked him out thoroughly and found him in perfect health.


----------

